# Smettere di seguire il calcio: Ci pensate mai?



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Dicembre 2018)

Ci penso spesso e noto che la mia passione sta calando sempre più. Non è a causa della situazione del mio amato Milan, ma da quello che è successo dopo calciopoli. La cupola quella volta si mise in mostra al mondo intero, ora penso ce ne sia un'altra e non parlo solo della Juve, ma parlo di tutte le squadre di Serie A.
La Var mi aveva dato una bella speranza, ma ora è come se non ci fosse o quasi. Sono sicuro che col tempo la miglioreranno, ma solo quando il sistema non sarà più cosi tanto marcio. Quando ho visto che contro la Juve non hanno espulso Benatia alla mia ragazza ho detto "Non mi frega più nulla di questa partita, non mi interessa se fa gol o meno, la partita per me finisce qua, falsata." Ci rimase anche piuttosto male, perché sa benissimo quanto tifo il Milan. Infatti non feci una grinza all'errore di Higuain. Volevo pure spostare canale, ma la mia ragazza (che odia il calcio) stranamente insistette per guardare la partita. Ieri la Roma doveva subire un rigore all'ultimo secondo, era netto, era chiaro, perché non l'hanno assegnato? La Var che ci sta a fare?

A me hanno rovinato la poesia, la magia, la passione per questo sport. Prima o poi so che mollerò il colpo e chiuderò col calcio, cosi non si puo' andare avanti. Per me è tutta una farsa e non capisco il senso di guardare qualcosa di palesemente losco. 

Voi ci pensate mai di smettere?


----------



## 7vinte (17 Dicembre 2018)

Non ci penso nemmeno per scherzo


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2018)

Il calcio è una passione, ma ci stanno alcuni periodi di pausa. Io dopo calciopoli volevo smettere di seguirlo, poi ho ripreso


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2018)

io guardavo tutto prima, tutte le sante partite. da qualche anno guardo solo il milan, e non sempre.
qualche volta il calcio inglese...

milan juve non la guardo dal 2005. da quegli scandali non mi sono più ripreso.

a parte tutto ormai non è più sport, non c'è più magia. squadre che hanno gia vinto il campionato a dicembre. non ha senso


----------



## 7vinte (17 Dicembre 2018)

Tre cose non cambieranno mai in me: la fede cattolica, il tifo rossonero e le idee di centrodestra


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tre cose non cambieranno mai in me: la fede cattolica, il tifo rossonero e le idee di centrodestra



tifo rossonero ok, ma amore x il calcio?

secondo me sei giovane...


----------



## 7vinte (17 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tifo rossonero ok, ma amore x il calcio?
> 
> secondo me sei giovane...



No, ho 43 anni. Sono medio. Però, se ami una cosa, non cambi per uno scandalo


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Dicembre 2018)

Se tu credi che sia tutto losco è coerente non seguire più il calcio.


----------



## Davidoff (17 Dicembre 2018)

Ci penso sempre, per diversi anni l'ho pure fatto in pratica. Seguivo vagamente solo a causa del fantacalcio, ma le partite non le guardavo. Mi sono risparmiato parecchie sofferenze tra Inzaghi, Mihajlovic e Brocchi. Poi la speranza del closing mi ha portato a riavvicinarmi e da allora sono tornato a seguire regolarmente, purtroppo l'unica soddisfazione è stata la Supercoppa. Tutto il resto la solita alternanza di estati di speranza e stagioni calcistiche di sofferenza. 
Dal VAR non aspettarti niente di più, ormai è palese che non sarà mai un sistema automatizzato (come dovrebbe essere), rimarrà sempre a discrezione dell'arbitro e permetterà di continuare a indirizzare le partite a chi serve. Se è il miglioramento del VAR la discriminante per decidere se seguire o meno puoi smettere tranquillamente. La Juventus continuerà a dominare indisturbata in Italia, è una squadra irraggiungibile e aiutata quando serve, non c'è partita. Presto domineranno anche in Europa e provocheranno travasi di bile agli altri tifosi, distruggendo l'unica consolazione del non vederli Campioni d'Europa.
Se vuoi farti del male e continuare a vedere il cadavere del Milan che si rotola nel fango mentre gli altri vincono hai tutta la mia stima. A me vederci ridotti così provoca un misto di rabbia e tristezza, il Grande Milan che ha accompagnato la mia infanzia e adolescenza è stato completamente demolito e dubito tornerà mai. E' inevitabile sentirsi ogni giorno più distaccati dal calcio, è un meccanismo di difesa emotiva.


----------



## Anguus (17 Dicembre 2018)

Più che del calcio sono stanco della mancanza di voglia da parte di chi subisce da anni torti di ribaltare questo sport come un calzino e della tacita rassegnazione da parte di tutti nei confronti della malafede.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Se tu credi che sia tutto losco è coerente non seguire più il calcio.



Lo credo del campionato italiano.
e ultimamente anche la champions sta diventando un affare per troppo pochi.


----------



## Boomer (17 Dicembre 2018)

Ho praticamente smesso quando si è ritirato Ronaldo ( che è più lo stesso momento in cui il Milan ha iniziato la sua parabola discendente ).


----------



## gabri65 (17 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ci penso spesso e noto che la mia passione sta calando sempre più. Non è a causa della situazione del mio amato Milan, ma da quello che è successo dopo calciopoli. La cupola quella volta si mise in mostra al mondo intero, ora penso ce ne sia un'altra e non parlo solo della Juve, ma parlo di tutte le squadre di Serie A.
> La Var mi aveva dato una bella speranza, ma ora è come se non ci fosse o quasi. Sono sicuro che col tempo la miglioreranno, ma solo quando il sistema non sarà più cosi tanto marcio. Quando ho visto che contro la Juve non hanno espulso Benatia alla mia ragazza ho detto "Non mi frega più nulla di questa partita, non mi interessa se fa gol o meno, la partita per me finisce qua, falsata." Ci rimase anche piuttosto male, perché sa benissimo quanto tifo il Milan. Infatti non feci una grinza all'errore di Higuain. Volevo pure spostare canale, ma la mia ragazza (che odia il calcio) stranamente insistette per guardare la partita. Ieri la Roma doveva subire un rigore all'ultimo secondo, era netto, era chiaro, perché non l'hanno assegnato? La Var che ci sta a fare?
> 
> A me hanno rovinato la poesia, la magia, la passione per questo sport. Prima o poi so che mollerò il colpo e chiuderò col calcio, cosi non si puo' andare avanti. Per me è tutta una farsa e non capisco il senso di guardare qualcosa di palesemente losco.
> ...



Certo che ci penso. Perché seguire il Milan è in questo momento una sofferenza. Ma sento che il club ha anche bisogno di me, del mio supporto emotivo, della mia partecipazione.

Detto questo, vorrei anche fare alcune considerazioni. Il sistema è marcio, non c'è bisogno di sottolinearlo. Var e altre ca**ate del genere sono solo un palliativo. Ad alti livelli si decide tutto, e viene gettato fumo negli occhi. Adesso esiste solo il denaro e l'interesse pilotato. Però cerchiamo di essere onesti: il grande Milan che abbiamo vissuto, è stato creato per merito del denaro. Il denaro e la sete di successo di SB ci ha reso grandi. E adesso noi subiamo in negativo una situazione dettata sostanzialmente dalla mancanza di denaro, che ci limita e ci costringe nell'oblio. FPF, bilanci in pari, e tutti gli altri cavilli. Ci troviamo nemico quello che una volta ci è stato amico.

E' così, e l'unica speranza è che un giorno la ruota si fermi nuovamente sulla nostra casella. Nel frattempo puoi seguire o no, ma se segui sempre, anche quando le cose vanno male, puoi dire "io c'ero", perché vincere è solo l'altra metà della storia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Dicembre 2018)

Non è che ci penso o devo sforzarmi per mettere la cosa in pratica, la cosa viene in automatico. 
Ieri per esempio mi sono dimenticato che c'erano le partite di campionato (prima volta che mi capita), e anche quando mi è venuto in mente ho guardato dei film perchè non avevo voglia.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Dicembre 2018)

Smettere di seguire il calcio e quindi il Milan e' come chiedermi di smettere di respirare. Impossibile. Pero' da qualche anno a questa parte ho smesso di seguire trasmissioni calcistiche e leggere quotidiani, tutta robaccia in cui e' conclamato il servilismo verso quella squadra di Torino. Mi limito a vedere le partite e basta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a parte tutto ormai non è più sport, non c'è più magia. squadre che hanno gia vinto il campionato a dicembre. non ha senso



Questo è il punto vero, cruciale..la champions è ancora stupenda, sono i campionati ad essere delle noie mortali..

Per me va semplicemente preso atto che è ora di creare la superlega..cosa servono i campionati nazionali oggi?
Fregano zero agli sponsor
Fregano poco ai tifosi delle big
Fregano sotto zero ai campioni

Dai su..facciamo questo atto di coraggio..creiamo sta superlega (al limite senza le inglesi se loro tergiversano ma se parte tempo poco ci si butteranno pure loro appena vedranno calare gli ascolti della Premier) e basta coi campionati con delle big che fanno il vuoto


----------



## jacky (17 Dicembre 2018)

Anche chi lo segue ancora non lo fa più con lo stesso trasporto di prima.
Rispetto a 20 anni fa si è passati dal tifare per vincere al tifare per restare in A o arrivare quarto e prender soldi.
È un’anomalia, a me tifoso interessa vincere e basta, in tutti gli sport si va al limite per trionfare e il secondo è il primo dei perdenti.
Quando si inizia a creare il meccanismo per cui tutti guadagnano qualcosa è l’inizio della fine.
Per me aver esultato come pazzi per un sesto posto con Montella è stato lo squallore dello squallore... infatti dopo 2 anni siamo dove siamo.


----------



## MarcoG (17 Dicembre 2018)

Sono anni che questo non è più uno sport pulito e ci penso, da circa 5/6 anni. Non c'entrano nulla le delusioni sportive, parlo di partite pilotate in maniera chiara in tutte le competizioni europee e nazionali. Errori su errori che non portano a cambiamenti del sistema.

Smetto, una settimana, magari non accendendo la tv ma sentendo alla radio o aggiornando il browser dal cellulare, ma inevitabilmente mi ritrovo a guardare svogliato qualche partita, poi ad esultare, capendo che ci sono ricascato.
Non riesco neanche a disdire l'abbonamento tv. Appena tolto viene rifatto dopo 3 giorni (ultima volta a settembre...).
Allo stadio sono anni che non vado, il lavoro e la famiglia non lo permettono.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2018)

Più che seguire o no, è un fatto di entusiasmo nel seguire il calcio. A me non entusiasma più e non è una questione di Milan o serie A. Proprio il movimento calcio in generale. Non è più sport, ma un teatrino ridicolo per generale soldi. Prima si coniugavano comunque soldi e sport, ora proprio zero. Praticamente il calcio è diventata la versione sportiva di roba alla uomini e donne. Dalla stampa agli atleti è una roba abbastanza ridicola a livello umano proprio


----------



## bmb (17 Dicembre 2018)

Impossibile. Rinuncio a cene ed a uscire con gli amici quando gioca il Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Più che seguire o no, è un fatto di entusiasmo nel seguire il calcio. A me non entusiasma più e non è una questione di Milan o serie A. Proprio il movimento calcio in generale. Non è più sport, ma un teatrino ridicolo per generale soldi. Prima si coniugavano comunque soldi e sport, ora proprio zero. *Praticamente il calcio è diventata la versione sportiva di roba alla uomini e donne. Dalla stampa agli atleti è una roba abbastanza ridicola a livello umano proprio*



Questo è verissimo..una volta si instaurava un legame sanguigno tra tifoso e giocatore..oggi, lasciamo perdere..bandieruole che vanno solo dove tira il vento..

La fortuna è che tanto le nuove generazioni sono così anche loro..io la chiamo "generazione spazzatura" ma non in senso dispregiativo bensì nel senso che tutto è concepito per essere "usa e getta"..e anche lo sport non si esime..

Le imprese storiche sono cose che oggi non hanno più sto sapore..il Real ha vinto 3 champions di fila e i tifosi le hanno prese come una cosa normale..anzi, quasi quasi si lamentano già..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ci penso spesso e noto che la mia passione sta calando sempre più. Non è a causa della situazione del mio amato Milan, ma da quello che è successo dopo calciopoli. La cupola quella volta si mise in mostra al mondo intero, ora penso ce ne sia un'altra e non parlo solo della Juve, ma parlo di tutte le squadre di Serie A.
> La Var mi aveva dato una bella speranza, ma ora è come se non ci fosse o quasi. Sono sicuro che col tempo la miglioreranno, ma solo quando il sistema non sarà più cosi tanto marcio. Quando ho visto che contro la Juve non hanno espulso Benatia alla mia ragazza ho detto "Non mi frega più nulla di questa partita, non mi interessa se fa gol o meno, la partita per me finisce qua, falsata." Ci rimase anche piuttosto male, perché sa benissimo quanto tifo il Milan. Infatti non feci una grinza all'errore di Higuain. Volevo pure spostare canale, ma la mia ragazza (che odia il calcio) stranamente insistette per guardare la partita. Ieri la Roma doveva subire un rigore all'ultimo secondo, era netto, era chiaro, perché non l'hanno assegnato? La Var che ci sta a fare?
> 
> A me hanno rovinato la poesia, la magia, la passione per questo sport. Prima o poi so che mollerò il colpo e chiuderò col calcio, cosi non si puo' andare avanti. Per me è tutta una farsa e non capisco il senso di guardare qualcosa di palesemente losco.
> ...



Anch'io penso che ci sia del marcio in serie A 
ma piuttosto che smettere spero che venga fuori il marciume..

ma smettere di guardare le partite no.. le guardo tutte 
proprio non ci riuscirei anche perché pur avendo Sky nei giorni festivi non c'è nulla di decente. 

Magari puoi simpatizzare per le squadre estere e guardare le loro partite piuttosto.. 
perché ti assicuro che non arrivano ai livelli degli episodi clamorosi della Rube


----------



## Goro (17 Dicembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Più che seguire o no, è un fatto di entusiasmo nel seguire il calcio. A me non entusiasma più e non è una questione di Milan o serie A. Proprio il movimento calcio in generale. Non è più sport, ma un teatrino ridicolo per generale soldi. Prima si coniugavano comunque soldi e sport, ora proprio zero. Praticamente il calcio è diventata la versione sportiva di roba alla uomini e donne. Dalla stampa agli atleti è una roba abbastanza ridicola a livello umano proprio



Forse perchè oggi più che mai non si premia il talento ma il procuratore che hai alle spalle, quindi vedi tanto fisico e poca cifra tecnica. In più i ragazzini strapagati di oggi beneficiano della popolarità e del professionismo più su Instagram e media che in campo, sono aziende loro stessi, e questo distacco si percepisce anche in campo, uno sport di gruppo che non è più di gruppo.

Al nocciolo del discorso siete già arrivati, hanno ammazzato la competizione con la compiacenza di tutte le parti, in Italia Napoli e Roma, in Europa il ffp.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Direi che c'è poco a cui pensare, nel momento in cui uno non si appassiona più, smette, come in tutte le cose


----------



## neversayconte (17 Dicembre 2018)

Ci penso spessissimo sia per le ladrate della juve sia per la nostra situazione dove siamo caduti in una fossa e non riusciamo a risalire. 
Anche perchè prima non è che fossi stato un ultras.


----------



## MasterGorgo (17 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ci penso spesso e noto che la mia passione sta calando sempre più. Non è a causa della situazione del mio amato Milan, ma da quello che è successo dopo calciopoli. La cupola quella volta si mise in mostra al mondo intero, ora penso ce ne sia un'altra e non parlo solo della Juve, ma parlo di tutte le squadre di Serie A.
> La Var mi aveva dato una bella speranza, ma ora è come se non ci fosse o quasi. Sono sicuro che col tempo la miglioreranno, ma solo quando il sistema non sarà più cosi tanto marcio. Quando ho visto che contro la Juve non hanno espulso Benatia alla mia ragazza ho detto "Non mi frega più nulla di questa partita, non mi interessa se fa gol o meno, la partita per me finisce qua, falsata." Ci rimase anche piuttosto male, perché sa benissimo quanto tifo il Milan. Infatti non feci una grinza all'errore di Higuain. Volevo pure spostare canale, ma la mia ragazza (che odia il calcio) stranamente insistette per guardare la partita. Ieri la Roma doveva subire un rigore all'ultimo secondo, era netto, era chiaro, perché non l'hanno assegnato? La Var che ci sta a fare?
> 
> A me hanno rovinato la poesia, la magia, la passione per questo sport. Prima o poi so che mollerò il colpo e chiuderò col calcio, cosi non si puo' andare avanti. Per me è tutta una farsa e non capisco il senso di guardare qualcosa di palesemente losco.
> ...



Lasciare il Milan mai : dal dopoguerra un membro della mia famiglia é sempre andato a vederlo e quando non avrò più fiato mio figlio continuerà.

Sempre applaudendo con sportività il gioco e i campioni ma saldi nella lotta contro il male bianconero, da sempre fuori dalla morale sportiva e dal 2006 fuori anche da quella umana. 
La corruzione purtroppo oggi é un modello sociale ma ne usciremo e con noi i poveri tifosi bianconeri che, oggi oscurati nelle loro coscienze, troveranno finalmente la forza di rinnegare la sanguinaria famiglia sabauda.


----------



## jacky (17 Dicembre 2018)

Allora ragazzi, non pensate solo al vostro modo di essere tifosi.
Il 90% dei tifosi del Milan vive con la speranza di tornare ad essere quelli di 10-15 anni fa, e quindi si aggrappa a una possibilità flebilissima.
Ma ai ragazzi di oggi cosa può fregare seguire un Bologna-Milan o un Milan-Spal quando si è già a -20 dalla Juventus?
In Italia sta succedendo una cosa anomala, anche l'Olanda per esempio è scesa tantissimo di livello, ma Ajax e Psv continuano a dominare nel campionato nazionale. Qui non succede e lo squallore c'è sia in Europa sia in Italia.
Ripeto, lo sport è competizione, e una città come Milano che offre tantissime distrazioni non di certo attrae per un Milan che mette in campo la grinta con le piccole e si rintana con le grandi.
Certo, tifosi ce ne saranno ancora... ma in numero molto minore... E soprattutto saranno sempre più tifosi da grandi eventi, che pagano 300€ per un Milan-Juventus e poi non sanno neanche il risultato di Frosinone-Milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2018)

Mettendo per un attimo da parte il valore del nostro milan e come si è ridotta la serie A che inevitabilmente condizionano il nostro giudizio , per quanto mi riguarda a volte è proprio il gioco che mi stufa.
Il calcio è cambiato molto nel corso degli anni ma non sono convinto che sia migliorato.
Per certi versi si è molto omologato ed è diventato talmente fisico da soffocare il talento.
Non fosse che per noi tifosi lo spettacolo non è certo dato dal pressing ma dalla classe.
Per quanto concerne invece lo spettacolo degli eventi credo ormai i campionati/leghe siano superati : il vero divertimento è dato dai tornei e dagli scontri diretti.
Mi aspetto a breve i play-off nelle leghe per ravvivare un pò dei campionati che poco hanno da raccontare.
Sarebbe fantastico in primavera giocarsi i campionato in gara 1-2-3 come l'NBA.
Ne gioverebbero lo spettacolo e il business.


----------



## jacky (17 Dicembre 2018)

Quoto diavolo, basta vedere Inter-Juventus e Napoli.
Han vinto tutte e tre 1-0 su 3 calci piazzati. Azioni belle in 270 minuti? 3-4.
Difficile appassionarsi così... neanche se fosse gratis.


----------



## Zanc9 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Io ho smesso di essere un tifoso dopo il 2006...in pratica l'unica cosa che faccio "da tifoso" è essere iscritto a questo forum. A livello umano mi sono sentito proprio ferito da calciopoli. Poi col tempo il fpf e Raiola hanno finito di estirpare la magia per quel che mi riguarda. Ho nutrito speranze troppe volte ormai


----------



## zlatan (17 Dicembre 2018)

No non ci penso. Mi ritengo un grande appasionato, ma solo di calcio italiano dalla a alla C. Non seguo il calcio estero, e adoro la Nazionale ma solo per Europei e Mondiali. Senza calcio sarebbe durissima, quindi qualunque scandalo nom mi potrà togliere questa passione fortissima...


----------



## Pitermilanista (17 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ci penso spesso e noto che la mia passione sta calando sempre più. Non è a causa della situazione del mio amato Milan, ma da quello che è successo dopo calciopoli. La cupola quella volta si mise in mostra al mondo intero, ora penso ce ne sia un'altra e non parlo solo della Juve, ma parlo di tutte le squadre di Serie A.
> La Var mi aveva dato una bella speranza, ma ora è come se non ci fosse o quasi. Sono sicuro che col tempo la miglioreranno, ma solo quando il sistema non sarà più cosi tanto marcio. Quando ho visto che contro la Juve non hanno espulso Benatia alla mia ragazza ho detto "Non mi frega più nulla di questa partita, non mi interessa se fa gol o meno, la partita per me finisce qua, falsata." Ci rimase anche piuttosto male, perché sa benissimo quanto tifo il Milan. Infatti non feci una grinza all'errore di Higuain. Volevo pure spostare canale, ma la mia ragazza (che odia il calcio) stranamente insistette per guardare la partita. Ieri la Roma doveva subire un rigore all'ultimo secondo, era netto, era chiaro, perché non l'hanno assegnato? La Var che ci sta a fare?
> 
> A me hanno rovinato la poesia, la magia, la passione per questo sport. Prima o poi so che mollerò il colpo e chiuderò col calcio, cosi non si puo' andare avanti. Per me è tutta una farsa e non capisco il senso di guardare qualcosa di palesemente losco.
> ...



Tantissime volte. È una passione da emeriti **********, me lo dico e ridico da anni. Ci ricasco puntualmente.

Il tifo è da **********, intendo dire. Guardarmi una o due partite nel weekend invece (Premier o Bundesliga, Serie A giammai) mi diverte ancora abbastanza. Il bel calcio mi piace ancora, pur non essendo né la prima né la seconda delle mie passioni. Da ragazzino ero malato per esso, invece.

In ogni caso, la triste (triste?) realtà è che per me l'AC Milan 1899 è una malattia impossibile da debellare, e mai la debellerò.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Tantissime volte. *È una passione da emeriti **********, me lo dico e ridico da anni.* Ci ricasco puntualmente.
> 
> Il tifo è da **********, intendo dire. Guardarmi una o due partite nel weekend invece (Premier o Bundesliga, Serie A giammai) mi diverte ancora abbastanza. Il bel calcio mi piace ancora, pur non essendo né la prima né la seconda delle mie passioni. Da ragazzino ero malato per esso, invece.
> 
> *In ogni caso, la triste (triste?) realtà è che per me l'AC Milan 1899 è una malattia impossibile da debellare, e mai la debellerò.*





Tutto vero


----------



## __king george__ (17 Dicembre 2018)

per il momento no ma se torna Pato potrei cambiare idea...


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Dicembre 2018)

Mah secondo me ragazzi se fosse il Milan al posto della Juve ad aver vinto 7 scudetti di fila e comprato Ronaldo in estate sareste tutti invasati e questi post non esisterebbero. Io la vedo così.


----------



## Davidoff (17 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mah secondo me ragazzi se fosse il Milan al posto della Juve ad aver vinto 7 scudetti di fila e comprato Ronaldo in estate sareste tutti invasati e questi post non esisterebbero. Io la vedo così.



E' chiaro, molti juventini che conosco quasi non guardavano le partite durante gli anni dei settimi posti dopo Calciopoli. Una squadra che non vince niente, gioca male e fa figure barbine persino nelle coppe minori l'entusiasmo lo smorza parecchio purtroppo. E se succede questo ai tifosi storici, immaginate quanti nuovi tifosi avremo conquistato negli ultimi anni...giusto qualche futuro appassionato di pratiche masochistiche. Altri 5-10 anni così e in Italia solo gli juventini seguiranno il campionato. Io già adesso mi diverto molto di più a vedere la Premier, dove ci sono almeno 5 squadre di alto livello e si gioca un calcio più spettacolare e meno catenacciaro.


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ci penso spesso e noto che la mia passione sta calando sempre più. Non è a causa della situazione del mio amato Milan, ma da quello che è successo dopo calciopoli. La cupola quella volta si mise in mostra al mondo intero, ora penso ce ne sia un'altra e non parlo solo della Juve, ma parlo di tutte le squadre di Serie A.
> La Var mi aveva dato una bella speranza, ma ora è come se non ci fosse o quasi. Sono sicuro che col tempo la miglioreranno, ma solo quando il sistema non sarà più cosi tanto marcio. Quando ho visto che contro la Juve non hanno espulso Benatia alla mia ragazza ho detto "Non mi frega più nulla di questa partita, non mi interessa se fa gol o meno, la partita per me finisce qua, falsata." Ci rimase anche piuttosto male, perché sa benissimo quanto tifo il Milan. Infatti non feci una grinza all'errore di Higuain. Volevo pure spostare canale, ma la mia ragazza (che odia il calcio) stranamente insistette per guardare la partita. Ieri la Roma doveva subire un rigore all'ultimo secondo, era netto, era chiaro, perché non l'hanno assegnato? La Var che ci sta a fare?
> 
> A me hanno rovinato la poesia, la magia, la passione per questo sport. Prima o poi so che mollerò il colpo e chiuderò col calcio, cosi non si puo' andare avanti. Per me è tutta una farsa e non capisco il senso di guardare qualcosa di palesemente losco.
> ...



Certo, tantissime volte. Ma non smettere di seguire il calcio, ci gioco e amo andare a vedere serie minori, anche dilettanti. Calcio vero. Il grande calcio invece, quello dei massimi livelli mi sta stancando sempredi più, sempre più costoso, sempre meno spettacolare, sempre più schifoso business.


----------



## Lambro (17 Dicembre 2018)

Troppo business, sentire allenatori e presidenti dire che non si può compere per differenza di fatturati u cide questo sport nella sua essenza. È vero che alla fin fine han sempre vinto le stesse tre, con pochi sparuti sprazzi delle altre, però almeno prima c'era bagarre, ora non c'é partita, ora vince sempre la juve. E più vince e più lavora bene e più scava il solco.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Io smisi totalmente di seguire il calcio nel periodo in cui l'Inter vinse uno scudetto dietro l'altro culminato col triplete, poi ho ripreso l'estate quando arrivarono Ibra, Robinho e compagnia.
Non so perchè sto ancora a perder tempo dietro a questo campionato ridicolo e falsato, oltre al fatto che ora è ancora peggio di prima visto che vince una sola squadra da anni ed è di una noia mortale.
Probabilmente potrei anche smettere di seguirlo ma a casa ho tutti tifosi accaniti e non parlare di calcio ed "isolarmi" da questo sport è piuttosto complicato, anche se io sono facilitato perchè paradossalmente ho sempre odiato giocare a pallone, sono più per gli sport individuali (palestra soprattutto).


----------



## davidelynch (17 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mah secondo me ragazzi se fosse il Milan al posto della Juve ad aver vinto 7 scudetti di fila e comprato Ronaldo in estate sareste tutti invasati e questi post non esisterebbero. Io la vedo così.



.


----------



## davidelynch (17 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ci penso spesso e noto che la mia passione sta calando sempre più. Non è a causa della situazione del mio amato Milan, ma da quello che è successo dopo calciopoli. La cupola quella volta si mise in mostra al mondo intero, ora penso ce ne sia un'altra e non parlo solo della Juve, ma parlo di tutte le squadre di Serie A.
> La Var mi aveva dato una bella speranza, ma ora è come se non ci fosse o quasi. Sono sicuro che col tempo la miglioreranno, ma solo quando il sistema non sarà più cosi tanto marcio. Quando ho visto che contro la Juve non hanno espulso Benatia alla mia ragazza ho detto "Non mi frega più nulla di questa partita, non mi interessa se fa gol o meno, la partita per me finisce qua, falsata." Ci rimase anche piuttosto male, perché sa benissimo quanto tifo il Milan. Infatti non feci una grinza all'errore di Higuain. Volevo pure spostare canale, ma la mia ragazza (che odia il calcio) stranamente insistette per guardare la partita. Ieri la Roma doveva subire un rigore all'ultimo secondo, era netto, era chiaro, perché non l'hanno assegnato? La Var che ci sta a fare?
> 
> A me hanno rovinato la poesia, la magia, la passione per questo sport. Prima o poi so che mollerò il colpo e chiuderò col calcio, cosi non si puo' andare avanti. Per me è tutta una farsa e non capisco il senso di guardare qualcosa di palesemente losco.
> ...



Impossibile, ogni volta che giochiamo, per quanto in basso possiamo essere caduti, devo vedere la partita.


----------



## MarcoG (17 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mah secondo me ragazzi se fosse il Milan al posto della Juve ad aver vinto 7 scudetti di fila e comprato Ronaldo in estate sareste tutti invasati e questi post non esisterebbero. Io la vedo così.



Dipende dall'età e dall'esperienza. Per quel che riguarda i ragazzi giovani concordo. Ma chi ha visto il calcio degli olandesi ed era abbastanza adulto nel calcio di Kakà e Sheva, credo sia in grado di riconoscere il bellissimo calcio anche di allora...

Del resto, in italia si giocavano partite con coppie del tipo Del Piero-Trezeguet, Sheva-Inzaghi Ronaldo-Vieri... oggi ci sono solo palloni gonfiati (Suso, Dybala...). Anche allora c'erano gli scandali, ma oggi sono troppo, troppo frequenti e troppo presenti in ambito internazionale soprattutto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Dicembre 2018)

Penso che in molti abbiate frainteso il mio post. Qua non si parla di Milan, ma del calcio in generale. Io prima d'essere un tifoso del Milan sono un amante del calcio, quello vero. Il Milan è il mio amore più grande in questo sport, ma per intenderci: Una volta guardavo con interesse le partite anche degli altri campionati, ma ora mi frega zero. Perché? Perché vedo ladrate anche li. Mi piaceva seguire il Real Madrid in Champions, ma ruba pure lui. 
Non c'entra nulla la posizione che ha ora il Milan, torneremo, e stiamo già tornando lentamente, non è questo quello che mi importa. A me la Champions del 2007 non mi ha quasi toccato. Certo ho esultato, ma con l'entusiasmo sotto i piedi per via di quello che era ed è il calcio. Quindi non regge nemmeno il discorso che è questione di Milan più o meno vincente. Non ho smesso del tutto di seguire questo sport solo per amore del Milan! Io guardavo giocare il Barcellona per Ronaldinho, mi incantava, perché son sempre stato un grande amante del calcio e non è nemmeno questione di come sia cambiato questo sport, è proprio una questione di marciume per me. Non ce la faccio più a vedere calciatori che non prendono il secondo giallo sacrosanto, rigori non dati, espulsioni mancate etc. Che sia Chievo Verona - Spal o Juve - Milan per me è uguale. 

Ho giocato a calcio, so com'è la vita da spogliatoio, so com'è questo sport! Pur non giocando ancora in squadra con gli amici gioco sempre, amo giocare a calcio, lo amo da sempre. Questo amore non è mai cambiato, l'amore del calcio giocato, il resto si. 

Non so se è chiaro. Sto pensando di mollarlo il calcio, non riesco per ora solo per il Milan, ma ho già mollato un bel colpo. Una volta guai a perdermi il Clasico, i grandi big match anche esteri, ora me ne frego.


----------



## Goro (17 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mah secondo me ragazzi se fosse il Milan al posto della Juve ad aver vinto 7 scudetti di fila e comprato Ronaldo in estate sareste tutti invasati e questi post non esisterebbero. Io la vedo così.



Onestamente è così...


----------



## 666psycho (17 Dicembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tre cose non cambieranno mai in me: la fede cattolica, il tifo rossonero e le idee di centrodestra



Mi spiace


----------



## hiei87 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Sono convinto che se smettessi di seguire il calcio, o quantomeno lo seguissi senza trasporto, la qualità della mia vita migliorerebbe sensibilmente, ma purtroppo quando di mezzo ci sono i sentimenti non si può smettere a comando.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Da piccolo mi han relagato la maglia di Rivera quelle belle con le striscie piccole e con il numero 10 sulle spalle..da quel momento e stato amore... poi circa 7/8 anni fa ho smesso,solo x un motivo per il nostro caro ex a.di quello con le gambe storte per intenderci.. ci ho portato in un baratro senza fondo .. incapace e anche geloso di chi li poteva togliere visibilità, ho detto basta, fin che c'è lui il Milan e un argomento chiuso.quando se ne dovuto andare ,ho ripreso come prima..anzi di più


----------



## jacky (17 Dicembre 2018)

Il calcio per me ha bisogno di grandi sfide, eventi che attirano sponsor, tv, spettatori allo stadio.
Fin che ci mettono in testa che l’obiettivo è fare 1 punti più delle romane non ci sarà mai ripresa in Italia.
La rovina è la Champions alle prime 4, il malloppo a chi si posiziona e non a chi vince.
Chi più chi meno TUTTE le big europee stanno trascurando i campionati Nazionali.
Datemi una spiegazione... che senso ha fare questi campionati se sono solo un peso??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2018)

La partita di stasera aiuta...


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Dicembre 2018)

Certo, e a mio parere ci sarebbe da riflettere nel caso in cui una persona dicesse di non poterne assolutamente fare a meno. Poi ognuno è libero di crearsi la sua dipendenza, ossessione o altro


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La partita di stasera aiuta...


Ahahahahahah


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La partita di stasera aiuta...



L'ho pensato anche io


----------



## LukeLike (18 Dicembre 2018)

Il calcio non lo so. Il Milan sicuramente sì.


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ci penso spesso e noto che la mia passione sta calando sempre più. Non è a causa della situazione del mio amato Milan, ma da quello che è successo dopo calciopoli. La cupola quella volta si mise in mostra al mondo intero, ora penso ce ne sia un'altra e non parlo solo della Juve, ma parlo di tutte le squadre di Serie A.
> La Var mi aveva dato una bella speranza, ma ora è come se non ci fosse o quasi. Sono sicuro che col tempo la miglioreranno, ma solo quando il sistema non sarà più cosi tanto marcio. Quando ho visto che contro la Juve non hanno espulso Benatia alla mia ragazza ho detto "Non mi frega più nulla di questa partita, non mi interessa se fa gol o meno, la partita per me finisce qua, falsata." Ci rimase anche piuttosto male, perché sa benissimo quanto tifo il Milan. Infatti non feci una grinza all'errore di Higuain. Volevo pure spostare canale, ma la mia ragazza (che odia il calcio) stranamente insistette per guardare la partita. Ieri la Roma doveva subire un rigore all'ultimo secondo, era netto, era chiaro, perché non l'hanno assegnato? La Var che ci sta a fare?
> 
> A me hanno rovinato la poesia, la magia, la passione per questo sport. Prima o poi so che mollerò il colpo e chiuderò col calcio, cosi non si puo' andare avanti. Per me è tutta una farsa e non capisco il senso di guardare qualcosa di palesemente losco.
> ...



Oltre a quello che dici tu per me ancora peggio è l'effetto del "fair play finanziario".
Non solo la distanza tra i top club e le piccole ma pure con le nobili decadute.
Molti campionati europei sono dominati dalle stesse squadre da anni e a livello Champions se la giocano 3-4 squadre.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Dicembre 2018)

Io per ora ho smesso di seguire la juve.
Non guarderò più una sola partita di serie A che vede la juve in campo.
E' il mio unico mezzo a disposizione per prender le distanze dal sistema, dal teatrino, da gente servile che hanno tramutato quella che dovrebbe essere un'ora e mezzo di sport in una farsa.


----------



## leviatano (24 Dicembre 2018)

Ormai non guardo più il campionato se non per sporadici motivi in cui non ho niente da fare.
Penso che trovo più emozionante seguire quello giapponese.
mi limito a guardare solo la Champions e la Premier, dove almeno un po' di competizione e di spettacolo è rimasta, questo senza citare una superlega che per me è la morte del calcio.
Quando cambieranno le cose qui, e se cambieranno, tornerò a seguire il campionato di serie A, ma per adesso preferisco spendere i soldi in altro modo, dato che è diventato a livello di un campionato scozzese o di una bundes.


----------



## Nils (24 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ci penso spesso e noto che la mia passione sta calando sempre più. Non è a causa della situazione del mio amato Milan, ma da quello che è successo dopo calciopoli. La cupola quella volta si mise in mostra al mondo intero, ora penso ce ne sia un'altra e non parlo solo della Juve, ma parlo di tutte le squadre di Serie A.
> La Var mi aveva dato una bella speranza, ma ora è come se non ci fosse o quasi. Sono sicuro che col tempo la miglioreranno, ma solo quando il sistema non sarà più cosi tanto marcio. Quando ho visto che contro la Juve non hanno espulso Benatia alla mia ragazza ho detto "Non mi frega più nulla di questa partita, non mi interessa se fa gol o meno, la partita per me finisce qua, falsata." Ci rimase anche piuttosto male, perché sa benissimo quanto tifo il Milan. Infatti non feci una grinza all'errore di Higuain. Volevo pure spostare canale, ma la mia ragazza (che odia il calcio) stranamente insistette per guardare la partita. Ieri la Roma doveva subire un rigore all'ultimo secondo, era netto, era chiaro, perché non l'hanno assegnato? La Var che ci sta a fare?
> 
> A me hanno rovinato la poesia, la magia, la passione per questo sport. Prima o poi so che mollerò il colpo e chiuderò col calcio, cosi non si puo' andare avanti. Per me è tutta una farsa e non capisco il senso di guardare qualcosa di palesemente losco.
> ...



Occorre chiarire bene il concetto,

capisco che se "seguire il calcio" lo si vede solo da una prospettiva da tifoso, per giunta affezionato alle vittorie e non ai colori, come riscontro sempre più spesso nei giovani, capitano momenti di disamoramento.

Per me il calcio professionistico è solo la punta dell'iceberg, seguo il calcio giovanile dove milita mio figlio, alleno e gioco io stesso,
mi sono anche affezzionato alla squadra femminile del mio quartiere, avendole conosciute di persona e condiviso molti post partite (si allenano il giorno che io gioco e poi ci si ritrova al bar a mangiare e bere  )
questa è la vera essenza del calcio, non potrà mai deludere o stancare


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Gennaio 2019)

Finché ci saranno loro in giro, il calcio sarà morto. Fiero di non tifare per i ladri. Piuttosto di tifare Juve mi stacco gli occhi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Gennaio 2019)

Anche oggi la Rube riporta in auge questo post.
Che brutto essere loro mamma mia


----------



## gemy (16 Gennaio 2019)

che vergogna non è nemmeno andato a vedere se era rigore 
mi rendo conto che il milan non conta nulla scaroni oltre che a fare foto che fa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ormai il mio sport preferito é il football americano, la NFL. 

Mi piace anche il basket ma la strutture del campionato non é adatta a noi appassionati europei, troppe partite nella stagione per seguire la NBA come la NFL.

Il calcio é troppo inequo per essere divertente. Ormai i campionati finiscono prima di partire in quasi tutti campionato maggiori. Arbitri corotti e in malafeda, organi ufficiali che aiutano alle squadre ricche. Tutto in sistema marcio senza speranza di miglioramento. 

Per questi motivi ormao ho quasi perso la passione per il calcio. Seguo solo il Milan (una volta seguivo TUTTO) e anche a seguire il Milan ormai faccio fatica perche il campionato Serie A non ha alcuna credibilita. La partita di oggi ne é un ulteriore dimostrazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2019)

basterebbe mandare la primavera contro di loro


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Gennaio 2019)

Dobbiamo partire noi tifosi. Smettere di andare a vedere allo stadio questa partita. Smettere anche di guardarla in tv.


----------

